# Movie - .mpg (or .AVI / DivX?) file won't play! Please help?



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey everyone! :grin: 

I downloaded a movie AGES ago and it has worked fine until now. But I was fairly sure it was a .avi before and now it is a .mpg...

I've been using it to make animated music videos  but this morning, when I opened my wmm file it wouldn't play the unfinished amv! It also wouldn't play the movie in wmm so I tried to play it in winamp, wmp and divX play and it doesn't seem to play at all!

I have GSpot (lol :1angel installed and that says I have 49 compatable video codecs installed and 24 audio codecs but when I click render it came up with error 0x80004005 but now just won't render at all.

What the bloomin' heck is going on?!

Thanks very much for any advice :smile: 

Jess


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Jess, welcome to TSF

Apparently, 0x80004005 is a generic error for codecs, which doesn't give much help except to point us towards faulty or incorrect codecs.

You could try installing the *K-Lite codec pack* which has all the latest versions and will overwrite any faulty codecs you might have.


----------



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you! And thanks very much for trying, I installed the K-Lite package in full (profile: loads of stuff :tongue but it hasn't actually helped.

When I try to run my Hazard Perception practise (for driving test) it tells me I have a problem with DirectX but I reinstalled that and it didn't help. Also mp3s no longer play in windows movie maker  

Any other ideas? Or am I just screwed? :4-dontkno 

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Run the DirectX tests in Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab to see if there are any problems.

Which drivers are you using for sound and graphics? Have you installed the motherboard chipset drivers from the motherboard CD?


----------



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

All directX tests were successful :grin: 

But i'm really sorry, I don't know what you mean about drivers and motherboard chipsets  

Everything worked fine yesterday, do you think I could have a virus?  

Sorry for being a pain, thanks again for your help.

Edit: Forgot to say, a lot of error messages popped up while I was installing the codec package. I don't know if this is significant.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you notice what the error messages said? I've never had any errors with K-Lite, so they could be important in pinpointing the cause.

A driver is a program that controls how your hardware works with Windows. Sometimes they need to be updated if they become old or corrupt. Go back into dxdiag to the Display and Sound tabs to see the Device Name and Driver Version for your graphics card and sound card. This information may not be relevant to your problem, but it's worth checking so we know what we're dealing with.

In the Display tab are the 3 DirectX features enabled? In the Sound tab do you have Hardware Sound Acceleration set to full?

Can you play any videos not created by you? It could be that you've saved them in Movie Maker with incorrect settings.

I don't think it's a virus from what you've said so far, but we'll keep that as an option to look at later.

btw, you're not being a pain. Keep posting til we get it fixed. :smile:


----------



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

Display: ati2dvag version 6.14.0010.6561
All 3 things enabled

Sound: alcxwdm.sys version 5.10.0000.5881
Full acceleration
However in the sound notes it says "The file ALCXWDM.SYS is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer."

I can't remember the error messages exactly, I think they were saying something is already installed and doesn't want to be overwritten but I could be wrong. I got the options Retry, Ignore and Abort everytime one popped up. I think I clicked retry on most.

I can play videos I've already saved with wmm but can't play them in the actually program (if that makes sense..?). As in, I can't make any more videos with that particular file (but I can with others?) and I can't add audio. Very very weird stuff 

I really hope it's not a virus! And thank you very much :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

OK, your drivers are up to date. Don't worry about the WHQL thing, that's just Microsoft being weird.

If the error messages were asking you to overwrite files, it's preferable to do this as overwriting will fix any problems with corrupt or old codecs/drivers. Did you reboot after installing the codec pack?

If you can play your videos in Media Player or WinAmp, then your codecs are ok. Try reinstalling Movie Maker from the XP CD, then reboot. If that doesn't fix it, I'll move this thread over to the XP forum where they can advise you further.


----------



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

Rebooting now! Didn't think of that...  

It's only that one file that won't play (that used to before) and wmm that's now throwing a complete spazz and won't save either!  

Thanks very much for all your help. I'll post again after reboot :smile:


----------



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok, that movie still doesn't play but I'm guessing it may have become corrupted or something. WMM seems to be working as well as it ever did (aka crappily..) but I'm guessing that's not a problem.

Probably all this fuss was caused by the one file!! Hopefully it's sorted now, thanks koala! :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can test the faulty video file by burning it onto a CD and try playing it on another computer.

Do other people have access to your computer? I know this is unlikely but it's possible that someone has changed the extension from avi to mpg and this is causing Movie Maker to not recognise the file. Try renaming it from name.mpg to name.avi

Post back if you need any more help.

EDIT: It's Saturday night, you should be out drinking, not messing about with computers :tongue:


----------



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

Have discovered today that my 'Driving Test Success' hazard perception bit still doesn't work :sigh: 

I installed something called Registry Booster that has supposed fixed 256 errors but I can't see much difference.

Have sent an email to the company that make the driving test disk but they're bound not to be helpful..

I've attached the error message plus list of my video codecs as seen in G-Spot. Thanks to anyone who replies.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
The 'Driving Test Success' installation might have gone corrupt - have you tried re-installing?

Nicholas


----------



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

I have yeah :4-dontkno didn't help. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## grumpygrim (Mar 31, 2007)

Just to let you know i'm sorted now. My new mobile phone software was interferring with the codec. Thanks for trying


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good news :smile:


----------

